# Wearing Riding Boots While Doing Barn Work?



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have a pair of Mountain Horse boots for the winter. I know a lot of riders wear muck boots around the barn or taking up, etc. to protect their riding boots from getting dirty or damaged or something.

Would it be bad if I wore my winter boots around the barn or is it bad for them or for me? I'm thinking that it's a better alternative than cold rubber boots or bulky snow boots.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you could go to like tractor supply and buy a cheap pair of rubber muck boot knock offs for like 20 bucks.. that way the mud and poo won't matter if it gets on them, plus waterproof


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LarsonGr1 said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have a pair of Mountain Horse boots for the winter. I know a lot of riders wear muck boots around the barn or taking up, etc. to protect their riding boots from getting dirty or damaged or something.
> 
> Would it be bad if I wore my winter boots around the barn or is it bad for them or for me? I'm thinking that it's a better alternative than cold rubber boots or bulky snow boots.


I wear mine, they are warm :smile:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would like to wear my winter riding boots for doing barn chores, however they cost $300, and this is the second pair within 3 years. The first pair I wore for doing everything, and I wrecked them. I bought a pair of rubber boots with removable washable liners, they're warm and durable and we're less than $100. If you can afford to keep replacing expensive winter riding boots then wear them!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Ammonia from urine will rot the stitching faster than anything. However, having said that I always wore my Mountain Horse boots all day. 

The answer is to clean them well and to use a good quality leather feed rather than boot polish.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LarsonGr1 said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have a pair of Mountain Horse boots for the winter. I know a lot of riders wear muck boots around the barn or taking up, etc. to protect their riding boots from getting dirty or damaged or something.
> 
> Would it be bad if I wore my winter boots around the barn or is it bad for them or for me? I'm thinking that it's a better alternative than cold rubber boots or bulky snow boots.


I wear Bogs for barn chores in the winter. They're nice and warm, down to something like -40 F, waterproof and don't soak up urine & poo like a leather boot will. My leather boots go like this: 

Old cruddy pair = Barn Chore boots and riding
New pair = show and dress up boots

As the old barn chore boots wear out, I go buy a new pair of boots and move the current new boots down to barn chore boots, rinse & repeat. The problem with leather barn boots is, besides the crud you step in wearing them out prematurely, they soak up smells like you can't believe. Don't believe me, go to town in your barn boots and sit down in a restaurant. You can clear a restaurant VERY quickly when you forget to change your boots. Go ahead and ask me how I know that. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Wearing riding boots while doing barn work is your choice. 
Personally, I would prefer a work boot of some sort and save my spendy riding boots for riding.
Wear what makes your feets happy and what your wallet can afford. : )


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I had three pair of LL Bean duck boots. One lined pair, one unlined pair and a tall pair that came with separate liners. That last pair I sold after I moved here since we aren't cold enough to justify keeping. The other two pair I use in winter when wet and cold. They have lasted for 30 years. One pair has been repaired with duct tape when an over eager puppy chewed on them.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I prefer Muck boots (similar to Bogs) for chores. Much warmer and waterproof. I once spent a whole day standing in ice and water in my Muck boots (I was trying to save my paddock from flooding after an ice dam had burst). I wasn't even cold. Paddock boots tend not to be terribly comfortable for walking around in my experience, but I guess it depends on the boots. And I can stand in a manure pile in my Muck boots, but would rather not do that with my riding boots.


----------



## QueenYaYa (Oct 13, 2018)

I used to when I first got into horses and regretted it. Now I only muck/feed in muck boots. The ones at Tractor Supply work great and are pretty comfy. I can't afford to keep replacing my riding boots. The urine eats away at them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ammonia can be neutralized with a vinegar solution rinse. The Arabian barn I worked in up north had spray bottles mixed up to spray your duck boots with and then you would rinse them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looking them up muck boots a nd duck boots are basically the same thing.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've had two pairs of Ariat boots that didn't make it to the following year despite being treated properly - which is a faff in itself
My muck boots lasted for 9 years of winter wear and my feet were never cold even in thin socks. I replaced them with some Noble Outfitters MUDS two years ago and they were leaking by the end of last year so I'll be back to the Muck Boots this year.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My daughter wears her talk Mountain Horse winter riding boots for everything in the winter. But we rarely have mud and she's on and off horses all day. When it is muddy she uses some cheap insulated boots. 

I wear irrigation boots ( tall, not lined) with really great socks for chores, or my ancient Sorrel's. Muck Boots and Bogs didn't last a winter for me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I got rubber rainboots from Walmart for like $20. They have lasted me over 6mos now, & I use them every day when I am at the barn/feeding.

They do keep my feet a bit warm I noticed but I may need toe warmers eventually. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You definitely could, though I will say they won't last you the year if you do. Second pair of winter mountain horse boots I've bought and they never last me more than 1 winter. Needless to say I wont be buying them again. I would suggest saving your mountain horse for actually riding and get yourself a stronger and more durable pair of boots that can take a beating.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't ride English, and I don't have barn chores because ours live 'outside'. However, we all four of us own Nevados Boggers for feeding cows and slogging around outside in the mud. And boy are we slogging outside in the mud this fall. They aren't pretty, but you won't get wet and you won't get cold.


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

*Wear what you will unless*



LarsonGr1 said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have a pair of Mountain Horse boots for the winter. I know a lot of riders wear muck boots around the barn or taking up, etc. to protect their riding boots from getting dirty or damaged or something.
> 
> Would it be bad if I wore my winter boots around the barn or is it bad for them or for me? I'm thinking that it's a better alternative than cold rubber boots or bulky snow boots.


I wear my regular riding boots Dan Post Milwaukee's at times. Most often I am in my work boots H&H Wellingtons they work best. Now when it's is rainging, snowing or the muck is more mucky than usual I wear just regular knee high rubber boots with steel toes and an arch support.

As long as you clean them off after wearing your riding boots probably won't hurt unless they cost in excess of $500.00 because that is just wrong!

Funny story from an old man, Me! My Grandson recently helped me muck out the stable shared by two horse, I told him put on some boots but he chose Flip Flops (Modern kids, ya can't tell them anything LOL) Yep, five minutes he stepped out of his flip flops and right in the goo.
He didn't quit complaining until he sprayed his feet off.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Muck boots are the best invention ever! We have the Chore with the steel toes and wear them pretty much anytime we are outside except for riding. I never care what I step in and they keep my feet warm even in cold wet snow/mud/ice/etc!


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

You don't have to go to a restaurant to know your boots stink. Just get in the car and crank up the floor heat!!


----------

